# Where can I buy foldable, padded stadium seats with backs, but no frame?



## saymold (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I recently had a meeting with a high school, and I showed them a seat cushion that I bought from Conde and made as a sample. The teacher in charge said that she was looking for a foldable, padded stadium seat. I have seen a lot of them on sites that do promo items, but I need to get blank ones for me to sublimate their team logo on. Correct me if I am wrong, but I guess it would have to have a cover that zips off so it can go in the heat press.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

saymold said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently had a meeting with a high school, and I showed them a seat cushion that I bought from Conde and made as a sample. The teacher in charge said that she was looking for a foldable, padded stadium seat. I have seen a lot of them on sites that do promo items, but I need to get blank ones for me to sublimate their team logo on. Correct me if I am wrong, but I guess it would have to have a cover that zips off so it can go in the heat press.


I made a related search about 6 months ago and did not have any luck here in the states. We did a prototype custom "beach chair" that was incredible but we had to take an existing chair, remove the canvas, take apart the chair, and put it all back together once we printed and sewed the custom canvas. Looked incredible but the labor was intensive. We tried to find chair frames preferably unassembled and could only find them in China with minimum qty of 500. Would love to find a source here in the states.


----------



## saymold (Aug 12, 2010)

I know!! I did see them listed on alibaba, but I have never ordered from overseas because I am not comfortable, due to inexperience, I guess. The ones I found came from India. What is it like to order from overseas? You get an A+ for your effort, but I hope to find an easier solution.

Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

we just use TheStadiumChairCo for all our our stadium chair needs.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Screenanator said:


> we just use TheStadiumChairCo for all our our stadium chair needs.


Nice find - we will give them a call. Might try getting a few colors and then removing the back and replace with a full custom dye sub back.


----------



## saymold (Aug 12, 2010)

Does the stadium chair co. sell blanks? Or do you resell them?


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

saymold said:


> Does the stadium chair co. sell blanks? Or do you resell them?


 2 places to get them.... direct from the company in Tx....or through Sportime Dist. Center out in Calif. I go through Sportime because it's closer than Tx.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We have ordered a sample stadium chair. We plan to remove the back and create a new back that is fully dye sub'd. Will post pic when completed. For those that may be considering entering into cut and sew this should be an easy project to get your feet wet. We are going to use the canvas like material from Vapor.


----------

